# Google-Sports



## MMC2002 (10. November 2002)

Da es ja bei google schon verschiedene Varianten von irgendwelchen Wettbewerben gab, habe ich jetzt mal einen ganz neuen gefunden. 
Also:
Es gibt ja bei google die wirklich tolle Bildersuche.
Und genau um diese Bildersuche bei google geht es auch.
Man muss versuchen, mit irgendeinen Suchbegriff, ein möglichst großes Bild zu finden. Aber das ist voll schwer. Mein Rekord liegt zur Zeit bei 2667 x 2000 Pixel. 
Ich hoffe ihr habt genauso viel langeweile wie ich und versucht mich zu überbieten.
PS: mein Suchbegriff war Special Forces, das Bild ist auf seite 5 und heißt afghanp.jpg


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. November 2002)

Mir ist es nur in der Breite gelungen:

Suchbegriff: Großbild

mann_mit_MA-IV.jpg
2274 x 2818 Pixel -


uchbegriff: Planeten

planeten.jpg
2384 x 3368 Pixel



sc.gif: hochauflösend
2860 x 2100 Pixel - 124k
http://www.faust.fr.bw.schule.de/ mhb/flechten/sncu/sc.gif


----------



## MMC2002 (10. November 2002)

und schon hab ich wieder einen neuen rekord
Suchbegriff: Poster
Größe: 2512 x 3602 Pixel
Name: Poster.gif (Seite 7)

und noch einer
*Suchbegriff: Poster* 
*Größe: 2400 x 3480 Pixel*
*Name: Poster.gif (Seite 6)*

*Suchbegriff: hohe Auflösung* 
*Größe: 2464 x 3207 Pixel * 
*Name: werdegang-hoch.jpg*


----------



## pReya (10. November 2002)

Hier, das is auch recht groß:

Suchbegriff: Hubble
hubble.lagoon_neb.jpg
2468 x 3077 Pixel - 311k


----------



## haldjo1 (16. November 2002)

suchbegriff: rocket launch
uav.wff.nasa.gov/jpgs/ wff_island.jpg 
2780 x 2210

nochwas
suchbegriff: big 
http://www.bg-anon.co.uk/files/ Big%20City%20English%20Referenc...

3465 x 2460

*sieg au fder ganzen linie* 

home.leo.org/~west1/html/ Wappen/Wappen.huge.gif

2978 x 3696


----------

